# Adding wireless to existing Clear-com wired system



## Craig Vincent (Feb 25, 2015)

We have two headset positions backstage that I'd like to convert to wireless so the deck managers can move around. Is there a simple (inexpensive) way to do this? We have the older 3-prong XLR-type beltpacks. I have seen wireless beltpacks but they're very expensive. Also, I don't need to convert everyone to wireless, just the two deck managers. What is the least expensive option? Maybe another brand? Seems Clear-com is really proud of their name


----------



## Dionysus (Feb 25, 2015)

Craig Vincent said:


> We have two headset positions backstage that I'd like to convert to wireless so the deck managers can move around. Is there a simple (inexpensive) way to do this? We have the older 3-prong XLR-type beltpacks. I have seen wireless beltpacks but they're very expensive. Also, I don't need to convert everyone to wireless, just the two deck managers. What is the least expensive option? Maybe another brand? Seems Clear-com is really proud of their name



There are cheaper alternatives to CLEAR-COM Wireless systems, however for most you will need a converter of some sort. At The Grand Theatre in London has such a converter box made by clearcom (actually a new product). At The Livery Theatre in Goderich we have a Production Intercom base-station, I am having a total brain-fart what all we exactly installed right now however it was an HME.

Wireless is not cheap regardless, but some of the other brands are cheaper than clear-com. (The Clearcom works really well however).

I've talked to and about various different solutions for comms mobility. FRS or other radios are not reliable or durable for the most part, seen them used several times. Okay for general communications, but not for calling cues. The Party Line nature of clear-com really is what you want.

For a lot of spaces I think it comes down to: "Wireless would be nice, but is too expensive".

There are many ways to make due with your wired clearcom systems. Use of flashers for people who can't stay put or stay on set for one. Long cables sometimes work. Or just having headsets in good key locations.


----------



## Ric (Feb 26, 2015)

We added a BTR Telex wireless system to our wired Clearcom system. This gave us a base station patched into the existing wiring and 2 x belt packs. Approx cost $10,000 Aus dollars.

It's not cheap but works a treat. If you're looking for an integrated system you need to consider a few things.
Radio frequency usage; ours is compatible with the new radio frequencies that came into force with the sell off & reshuffle for digital TV etc. here in Oz ( and worldwide) over the last few years.
Ours is analogue, not digital. We tried a few digital systems and the latency of the A-D, D-A conversion gave a noticeable lag & echo on the line.
Battery usage and life span during a show. Our systems last about 6 hours, and we have an additional 2 batteries ( 4 total) in order to hot swap during shows if need be.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Feb 26, 2015)

I looked into adding the wireless clear-com basestation through an dealer and I can't remember exactly how much we were talking about, but I think the station itself started around $3000 and that did not include any beltpacks. The previous TD here had bought Ear Tec "24G Simultalks" which included a wireless pack and a master pack which plugged into this basestation that had an input from the Clear-Com. I fiddled with it once, but was not able to get it to work (I think the batteries may be housed). These things get decent reviews from the likes of Amazon though. http://www.eartec.com/SimultalkInterface.html

I'm going to work on it a bit to see if I can't get it working, I'll let you know.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Feb 26, 2015)

Bit of an update- emailed Eartec's tech support and got a super quick reply. It seems the batteries are no good on these units so I'm working to replace them and go from there. The only downside with these guys seems to be the 2.4GHz band. We've got a lot of WiFi in the space and I was noticing a bit of interference, but it does allow 40 different frequencies within that portion of the spectrum.


----------



## urban79 (Dec 18, 2015)

@StradivariusBone - Do you have an update on how this project went? The price point on the SimulTalk could fit into my budget, and I would love to be able to put a couple of people on wireless... even if my major players remain wired...

Chris


----------



## JChenault (Dec 18, 2015)

We got the ear tech/ Comstar product as an add on to our wired system about 9 months ago. (4 wireless headsets on one channel ). So far we are happy. The cost for the headsets, base station, and interface into our wired system was about $2,000.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Dec 19, 2015)

urban79 said:


> @StradivariusBone - Do you have an update on how this project went? The price point on the SimulTalk could fit into my budget, and I would love to be able to put a couple of people on wireless... even if my major players remain wired...
> 
> Chris



Got the batteries through Full Compass and powered it up. Unfortunately I could not find a clear channel and there were a lot of issues when I walked around the building and the wireless pack lost signal with the base station. It made a lot of noise over the com so I wasn't super comfortable leaving it on during a show situation, as it might interrupt communication. 

That being said, I did not try all 40 frequencies and haven't messed with it lately. It's a bit cumbersome to trial and error since the frequencies are set by dipswitch and we have a pretty large building to move around. I put the receiver on our light bridge which is the highest point in the center of the building.


----------

